# Cup Crazy



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Any other Ducks fans out there?
Any other Hockey fans out there?
I am a huge hockey fat (as my screen name will tell you)
I am a huge Ducks Fan.
I originally grew up in/on Huntington Beach (Fountain Valley really, born in Van Nuys)
Now living in Phoenix about 2 miles from Jobbing.com Arena (Coyotes Country)
Man I hate the Coyotes.

Well, now the Ducks are in the Western Conference Finals for the 3rd time in the last 4 seasons (5 years due to the lock out). No cup yet and only one appearance in the Cup Finals, but this is their year IMO, or IMD
They are awaiting Detroit to finish off the Sharks for the series to begin. 
And then Buffalo to finish off New York (that could be a 7 game upset however, I am not counting the Rangers out yet, or the sharks really) for that series to begin with Ottawa who finished off the Jersey Devils today (no Ducks / Devils 2003 repeat).
There are still 6 teams that can actually take it now, but likely only 4

Who do you think will take Lord Stanley home for the summer and why?

Or any other comments related to the playoffs


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, so much for my guess, New York is out!
Well, they are still in if since Buffalo is in NY state.
Buffalo played a great game, showing why they were the top team in the NHL this year.

Tomorrow we will see if Detroit will show why they were tops in the west, of if there will be game 7

Guess there aren't too many hockey fans out there.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hockey is pretty much dead to me now that the Devils are eliminated. I don't think anybody can beat Buffalo. They're just too fast. On to baseball season.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

sorry man, I was kind of looking forward to avenging against the Devils for a 2003 re-match.
And this time we would have had home Ice.

Ottawa Is firing on all cylinders at the right time, And Buffalo was sort of mixed up by NY, I am thinking this will be a good series.

If Ducks don't take down Detroit, then I will too be on to baseball.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, I know nobody cares about Hockey out there, 
but first, I was right, Ottawa was too much for Buffalo, 
bummer, because I kind of like Buffalo, 
my boss if from there and is a Saber fan so I kind of root for them in the east.

BUT, I AM REALLY HAPPY RIGHT NOW, THE SENS ARE NO MATCH FOR THE DUCKS SO FAR

ANAHEIM 2, OTTAWA *ZERO*

Back to Ottawa on Saturday, hopefully we don't ever get back to Anaheim, but it would be nice to hoist the CUP on home ice in game 5

We will have to wait and see.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I watched the end of the game. Flipping through the channels. I am not much of a hockey game but I have tried to catch a few games or atleast highlights. We just recently got FSC (soccer channel) so I have been slightly less interested in other sports. 

I hope Anaheim sweeps the series. Both games have been pretty dramatic one goal was all it took in both games so far. Sitting on the edge of your seat until the final buzzer.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

just a follow up.

I was too involved in the hockey and didn't spend any time here for the last week or two.

Great pic here.

What a season, next will be great also as long as

SCOTT NIEDERMAYER AND TEEMU SELANNE DON'T RETIRE


----------

